# Dw yes or No ? Civic pickup



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yes or no ? Civic pickup ????


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just no, i'm not a fan of the current Type R and that just makes it worse


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

No. Looks rubbish.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh dear me, NO


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Ahh hell no!!!


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Awful


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh dear... someone thought it was a good idea ! 

Fail, no from me ...


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's dreadful.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

It’s ok if you need a mower pronto. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

muzzer said:


> Just no, i'm not a fan of the current Type R and that just makes it worse


Makes it better.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

No!
Next.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Is this a joke ?


----------

